# Critique my brumation setup



## KarenSoCal (Nov 3, 2017)

My DT, Chug, is currently asleep in a small dog crate, above ground, outside, with shade cloth around and over his crate.
My plan for brumation is this...please comment.
I have a new, small fridge (4.4 cu ft) that I am spending several days to get familiar with. Besides Chug, I will have open soda cans filled with water for humidity, and several closed containers and ice packs (of course not frozen) to help with temp stability.
Chug will be in a plastic bin with newspaper under and over him.
First I will find the warmest I can operate the fridge, plus master it's temp controls. Then I will pick a night that is close to that warmest temp, weigh him, and put him in fridge. Over the next day or two I will slowly lower him to 45-48 deg. And open the door very briefly each day for air circ.
Does this all sound OK?


----------



## MrMarg&me (Nov 4, 2017)

My goodness! What a process. I do not have any idea on how to properly brumate a DT. But it is obvious you care deeply for Chug. Just wanted to say Hi it is good to hear from you. I have been wondering how you guys were doing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't think you need all that humidity. Maybe half the soda cans? It all sounds good to me. Just make sure you can keep the temp pretty stable around 45F - 48F


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 4, 2017)

MissMarg&me said:


> My goodness! What a process. I do not have any idea on how to properly brumate a DT. But it is obvious you care deeply for Chug. Just wanted to say Hi it is good to hear from you. I have been wondering how you guys were doing.


Hi yourself! Thanks for your kind comments!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 4, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't think you need all that humidity. Maybe half the soda cans? It all sounds good to me. Just make sure you can keep the temp pretty stable around 45F - 48F


Overnight it was 48 deg and 51%. Looks like that's about the warmest it can be operated. Does 51% sound too high? I'll play with it for a few more days and put more closed containers in. A full fridge works better than empty (at least that's what my mama used to tell me).


----------



## ascott (Nov 5, 2017)

What city do you live in? I don't mean your address, but just city to get idea of temps?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 5, 2017)

ascott said:


> What city do you live in? I don't mean your address, but just city to get idea of temps?


In low desert SE of Palm Springs.


----------



## ascott (Nov 5, 2017)

KarenSoCal said:


> In low desert SE of Palm Springs.



That is awesome. Since you are in the low desert, freezing is not a concern..is there no place in your home that has a dark, cool, dry, quiet closet that you can place a tort in a tote. Fridge brumation creeps me out..for a variety of reasons...


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 5, 2017)

ascott said:


> That is awesome. Since you are in the low desert, freezing is not a concern..is there no place in your home that has a dark, cool, dry, quiet closet that you can place a tort in a tote. Fridge brumation creeps me out..for a variety of reasons...


Unfortunately, I don't. We keep our house in the 70's, and the outside temps vary a lot, with warm days and cold nights. And our garage is quite warm since it faces west and has the water heater in it. From all I've read, steady temps are necessary. In any case, we only have 1 covered porch, and that is accessible to coyotes and roaming dogs. I've tried to think of other possibilities, and the fridge is the only solution I can come up with.
Why does the fridge bother you so?


----------



## Carol S (Nov 6, 2017)

Are you going to hook up some kind of a temperature safety switch on the refrigerator so that if the refrigerator malfunctions and gets too cold it will switch off to protect your tortoise from getting too cold?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 6, 2017)

Carol S said:


> Are you going to hook up some kind of a temperature safety switch on the refrigerator so that if the refrigerator malfunctions and gets too cold it will switch off to protect your tortoise from getting too cold?


I don't know how to do that. However, this fridge does not have a freezer, so I don't know if it will cool to freezing. Will check that out. Also, I am home most of the time (my husband requires care). I have a remote temp/humidity sensor in the fridge, and the readout part on the kitchen wall. Probably look at it a hundred times a day LOL! I just don't think it could cool that much that fast without me seeing.


----------

